# No Delivery Instructions what do u do



## ezpz (Feb 5, 2017)

When leaving the restaurant and there's no delivery instructions for you. Do you walk to the door and knock or do you call them anyway or do you text them. I usually been walking to the front door and handing over the food.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Aren't Uber Eats customer supposed to meet you at the curb? I would stay outside and keep their food.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Not anymore. You're supposed to bring the food to the customer's door.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I tend to assume that they want it brought to their door (or to the front reception desk in the case of deliveries to businesses) unless they state otherwise. If they want to meet you at the door or curb, they'll do so on their own.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

UEDriverMK said:


> Not anymore. You're supposed to bring the food to the customer's door.


Please provide proof of this claim.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Please provide proof of this claim.


This is from Uber eats app.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The app should tell you to either "deliver to door" or "stay in car"


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

My app doesn't tell me that. I just always assume to deliver to the door. If they meet me at the curb that's a bonus.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Maybe it's like that in certain areas. When it says "stay in car" for me they come out 95% of the time.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Maybe it's like that in certain areas. When it says "stay in car" for me they come out 95% of the time.


I guess everyone in Dallas is lazy. Hardly anyone comes out to the car here.


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

Use your brain 

The same app tells them - NO TIP IS NEEDED 

You can expect to get no TIP 

My approach is if it is easy to get the food to the customer and I do not have to park in a dangerous spot where I may get towed I will - If there is a risk of being towed or no paring signs I will not leave my car - I will not double park my car - for what to make $3 ? 

That is crazy


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

UEDriverMK I see that screenshot is the passenger app and instructions. But at any time has Uber stated that this is door-to-door delivery?

In Seattle, it is clear that we are only providing curbside service. That said, I usually will do as zerostars offers: if it's not a risk for parking and the walk is pretty short to the front door - I will consider getting out of the car. After I have sent the text "Can you please meet me for your UberEats delivery?"


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

Uber eats is a miserable $10 an hour gig and you have to pay the gas and costs of depereciation on your car. Then on top of it for no tip these self entitled customers expect you to jump through hoops to deliver them the food parking in no parking zones and taking long walks and searching for hard to find apartments and all for no tip - no thanks - I quit uber eats


----------

